# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ASUS: "CPU chạy trên OC Socket vẫn được bảo hành bình thường"

## alias_va

Như chúng ta đã biết, ASUS đã sử dụng bộ socket mới có tên gọi là OC Socket trên các bo mạch chủ nền tảng X99 thay thế cho socket concept của Intel nhằm tăng cường khả năng ép xung cho CPU. OC Socket là bộ socket được thêm vào một số chân còn thiếu trên socket concept của Intel, các chân cắm được thêm vào sẽ tương tác mặt lưng của CPU nhằm cấp điện thêm cho vi xử lý giúp người dùng có thể ép xung CPU cao hơn nhiều so với socket của Intel, Intel cho rằng sử dụng các bộ OC Socket sẽ khiến CPU khi hư hỏng sẽ không được bảo hành nhưng ASUS thì không cho là vậy.

Bộ OC Socket của ASUS vốn được Intel sử dụng để thử nghiệm các vi xử lý trong quá trình R&D nhưng Intel lại không cho các socket này được thương mại hóa. Các chân cắm thêm vào sẽ giúp đẩy Vcore CPU lên 2.1V - 2.2V từ 1.2V. Điện thế Vcore tăng cao như thế cho phép các tay ép xung có thể đẩy xung của các vi xử lý Core i7-5800/5900 series lên cao hơn rất nhiều so với bo mạch chủ của các nhà sản xuất khác dùng socket concept của Intel. Tuy nhiên Intel cho biết sử dụng OC Socket nếu CPU có hư tổn gì họ sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bảo hành theo như trang tin ComputerBase.de cho hay.

​Intel cho biết OC Socket vốn không được phép thương mại hóa nhưng ASUS phản bác khi cho rằng việc thiết kế socket này tương tự như việc các hãng tự thiết kế ra bộ cấp nguồn điện tử VRM hay phủ vàng lên các chân cắm socket vốn là những việc được Intel cho phép các nhà sản xuất bo mạch chủ thực hiện. Vì thế, theo ASUS sẽ không có chuyện chỉ vì OC Socket mà Intel chối bỏ trách nhiệm bảo hành vi xử lý cho người dùng.

_Nguồn: KitGuru_​

----------


## zinzin8x

*Trả lời: ASUS: "CPU chạy trên OC Socket vẫn được bảo hành bình thường"*

hay giờ dân OC cứ thoải mái mà cày kéo chả sợ gì cả rồi

----------


## canhothegoldview

*Trả lời: ASUS: "CPU chạy trên OC Socket vẫn được bảo hành bình thường"*




> hay giờ dân OC cứ thoải mái mà cày kéo chả sợ gì cả rồi


chỉ những bác khoái R5E thôi chứ dân bình thường chả ảnh hưởng

----------


## dvitngoctu

*Trả lời: ASUS: "CPU chạy trên OC Socket vẫn được bảo hành bình thường"*

ủa vậy cứ ép chết rồi đem đi bảo hành là xong thôi hả

----------


## lamerjapan

*Trả lời: ASUS: "CPU chạy trên OC Socket vẫn được bảo hành bình thường"*




> ủa vậy cứ ép chết rồi đem đi bảo hành là xong thôi hả


đâu dễ vậy, tùy trường hợp nữa kìa chứ đâu mà sướng vậy được.

----------


## sunny

*Trả lời: ASUS: "CPU chạy trên OC Socket vẫn được bảo hành bình thường"*

nhở làm gãy vài chân thì có ảnh hưởng gì không hả ta

----------


## bumchiu.lost

*Trả lời: ASUS: "CPU chạy trên OC Socket vẫn được bảo hành bình thường"*

đa số thì các trường hợp chết mà còn bảo hành thì được bảo hành hết. nên các bác cũng đừng bận tâm nhiều

----------


## lavendervip

*Trả lời: ASUS: "CPU chạy trên OC Socket vẫn được bảo hành bình thường"*

tất nhiên là phải bảo hành rồi, mua về dùng thì phải có OC lên tí chứ, cứ như vậy mà chạy thì chán chết

----------

